# Medical condition and SCUBA?



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey all,

Quick question for you scuba vets out there. I really want to get certified - it kind of runs in my family - but I have a mild concern. I have always had allergies and I've had surgery (about 9 years ago) for sinusitis. I have notoriously bad sinuses and clearing my ears is a little tough. Not impossible, but tough. Has anyone had nasal conditions or anything similar and gotten certified? I'm not interested in 250 foot national geographic dives, but being able to dive would just be amazing. Any help is appreciated. Thank you!

-R.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

If you can clear at the bottom of a 10ft pool, you'll be able to clear at 100ft. The 1st ATM (33') is the most critical.


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

That actually helps a ton. Thank you! I am probably still going to meet with my ENT to check, but I'm pretty confident I can clear at 10ft (I could clear wearing a flight mask, at 9000ft, so..)


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

If you can clear while flying, you'll probably be fine. I found clearing on SCUBA was easier. Swing by the shop (MBT) and pick up the med paperwork before you go see the doc...with a history and surgery you'll have to get the paperwork filled out anyway and it'll save you a trip when you sign up for classes.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

+1 on Evensplit's advice. You have a medical condition that will require clearance. Get the forms and get checked out ahead of time. Proactive is good.


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Solid copy. Thanks guys.


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

I've have sinus surgery in the past and even since then have been told that I had the "worst sinuses" the ENT had ever seen. Even with that, I was cleared by my doc to dive & have over 3500 dives under my belt. Clearing on SCUBA is indeed easier than clearing while flying - you have more time to adjust and relax. I actually found that the more I dove, the better my sinuses & allergies were!! Your next step should be to take Evensplit's advice, see your doc, then sign up for the most addicting activity you'll ever experience!


----------

